# Dogs and tomatoes



## SpikeC (Sep 3, 2011)

Does anyone else have a dog that likes tomatoes?


----------



## ThEoRy (Sep 3, 2011)

Highly acidic foods like tomatoes are not good for your doggies lil tummy.


----------



## Delbert Ealy (Sep 3, 2011)

Don't know about tomatoes, but mine ate part of a banana peel tonight. He likes honeycombs too. 
Del


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 3, 2011)

my old dobie zeke used to eat tomatoes, climb up peach trees to eat only the ripest peaches, ate jalapenos, bushes and all and the occasional wasp or two. i miss zeke


----------



## Salty dog (Sep 3, 2011)

Watermelon big time.


----------



## geezr (Sep 4, 2011)

when our daughter was very young she enjoyed removing the pit from cherries and fed cherries to niece's Siberian husky. 
my sister-in-law was horrified the first time she saw the dog chomping at our daughters hands which were dripping with red juice :eek2:


----------



## Amon-Rukh (Sep 4, 2011)

No tomato-eating dogs, but we've got a cat who eats strawberries and olives.


----------



## oivind_dahle (Sep 4, 2011)

My american cocker spaniel eats EVERYTHING. I still haven't found one thing she doesn't eat.
My american bulldog however hardly eats anything at all.


----------



## SpikeC (Sep 4, 2011)

My Staffordshire Bull Terriers eat most everything, but my Am staffish rescue dog is quite picky, even when the girls demo for him.


----------



## WillC (Sep 4, 2011)

I had a welsh springer that liked orange peel. 
Was great at getting rabbits but didn't like blood, so used to drown them in the river and swallow them whole like a furry python with ears. 
What a rare beast she was


----------



## Keith Neal (Sep 4, 2011)

Kake likes everything, including San Marsano tomatoes:







But she flosses afterwards:


----------



## Burl Source (Sep 4, 2011)

My Chihualverine eats dirty socks.
If one hits the floor in the laundry room floor he grabs it and does the 50 yard dash to his hiding place.


----------



## ajhuff (Sep 4, 2011)

Yes. Our husky has eaten pounds of tomatoes cherry tomatoes are like treats


----------



## jmforge (Sep 5, 2011)

My dog will eat pretty much anything that I eat. He used to chew on the leaves of hot pepper plants when he was younger. He was smart enough to avoid the fruit. We had a cat when I was a kid who loved peas.


----------



## JMJones (Sep 5, 2011)

My dog, a black lab, Riley eats any and everything including tomatoes. He used to pick our neighbors tomatoes and bring them home to finish. Once I left my fly tying supplies within his reach and it looked like someone shot a grouse in my living room when I returned. After seeing him eat coyote crap while hunting made me less than happy to allow him into our house at the end of the hunt. I have a two and a half year old boy and a 9.5 year old dog and I am not sure who has made me clean up more vomit and feces. Just another dirty day in paradise.............


----------



## Vertigo (Sep 5, 2011)

Jebus, JMJ. That's some funny stuff--but not to you, I suppose. 

My dog loves tomatoes, lettuce, most any produce that hits the floor besides celery. His greatest triumph, however, was the golf ball he decided to eat whole. I remember the day it went missing but didn't suspect the dog, until two weeks later when he threw it up onto my carpet, partially digested.


----------



## jaybett (Sep 6, 2011)

Has anybody else heard Bill Engvall's routine about his dog, that eats his own turds? If I remember right, he calls it the perfect dog, because it cleans up after itself. 

Jay


----------



## lowercasebill (Sep 6, 2011)

16 yr old jack russell eats anything growing in the garden and picks it herself.. tomatoes green beans raspberries .. and she will steal them out of the collander as i harvest. had to get rid of the strawberries as she would go thru the patch every morning and eat all the ripe ones.


----------

